# Insinöörin suunnittelu



## tarinoidenkertoja

Suunnitelun  ja hänen  hyväksymisen jälkeen, miksi kutsutaan Suomessa tekoa jolla insinööri tarkistaa että tuo on  oma projekti? (Italiassa sitä kutsutaan suunnitelun allekirjoittamiseksi  ,haluaisin tietää sen vastaavan suomeksi)


----------



## Hakro

Olen pahoillani, että kukaan ei ole vielä vastannut. En oikein ymmärrä,  mistä tässä "allekirjoittamisessa" on kyse. Voitko selittää tarkemmin?  Voit käyttää tarvittaessa italiaa ja englantia.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Esimerkiksi , Italiassa  insinööri (AMK) voi suunnitella jotain mutta  projektin todistakseen (lain mukaan)  tarvitaan  diploomi-insinöörin todistuksen  , Italissa tätä todistusta kutsutaan yksinkertaisesti " allekirjoitukseksi" , siis miksi kutsutaan Suomessa  tämä diploomi-insinöörin erioikeus ? (En tiedä sitä englanniksikaan)


----------



## Hakro

Luulen (en tiedä), että Suomessa ei ole samanlaista käytäntöä. Jos italian termi pitäisi suomentaa, käyttäisin varmaankin sanaa _todistus _tai_ vahvistus._ Ehkä juuri _vahvistus_ olisi paras sana tähän: Diplomi-insinööri vahvistaa, että AMK-insinöörin (opistoinsinöörin) suunnitelma on asianmukainen.


----------

